# Costa del Sol Campsite quality



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

We've just come back from a week in Benalmadena, on Sleasyjet & an apartment, not in the camper.

There were a lot of vans coming and going along the road & round the marina all week & I was thinking it would be quite a nice way to spend a long holiday. 

However, one day we decided to take the bus up to Ronda, which took us along the main road to Marbella then up through the hills. During the journey, we went past, I would estimate, 6 or 7 sites. Now to be fair we only drove past on the road, but from how they looked & how people looked to be packed in, I'm not surprised that so many people wild / free camp!!

Without exception all the sites looked like a glorified travellers shanty village. The pitches looked like you couldn't open your van windows without knocking into the next van & there appeared to be only about a foot gap between any awnings that were out.

It put me right off to be honest, I'm no snob but that just didn't look fun. 

Am I wrong, or did I see just a few bad sites, which happened to be every one I saw? 8O :?


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

A lot of the spanish sites have a large contingent of " permanant" spaniards....with lots of shade created by strung together tarpaulins....perhaps this is what you were seeing ???

To be fair, we dont stop any length of time in Spain....we only pass through on the way to and from Morocco, but we always manage to find good sites to overnight on, even with our big rig and toad.

Jenny


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

These will be weekend sites , as families like to get away fin de semana from say Sevilla.(Seviyya) and they do like to be close.who is it that goes out in the midday sun? do you know how hot it gets in summer up on the plains 40-50c you'd want shade. If you just pass through Spain you are missing a lot, forget the costa's. stop and see the real Spain ,just a couple of kilo's from the coast will open your eyes, Its the same with portugal ,very few see the real Portugal . during 4 months of touring portugal last year never saw a fellow native except on The Algarve.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Oh how true silversurfa......it beats me why a lot of people cram themselves together on beachside sites with HORDES of others , when they could find some WONDERFUL places to camp inland....we must keep up this ''COME INLAND '' campaign !!
I am just about to add one such site to the site details.
As for the quality of coastal sites...to be honest...they DO vary.....camping La Jara at Tarifa comes to mind as a lovely place.....however, dozens come to mind as decidedly NOT lovely places.....noise, dirt, no privacy......no way Jose' !!!!!

Lynda


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

See our diary on our trip to Spain.
We wanted to love it - but it was dire. We sort of ran to Portugal as fast as we could and just did more wild camping than we planned. Spain sites were amongst the worst we've ever seen (with one exception). We won't be making an effort to return to Spain - so many better places to see.

(La Jara was okay at Tarifa but pricey - after doing our washing for a day we opted to wildcamp with the kite surfers).

Speaking of which - in Italy and just stumbled across a stunning wild/free camping area - just had lunch and about to get the kite out!!!


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Your dead right Chris, the campsites along the Costa Del Sol are truly awful. In thirty years of knowing the area (living) we have never found a decent one yet and invariably end up in an apartment when visiting friends these days despite journeying by motorhome. The locals favourite names for the three main Marbella sites are Death By Fire, Death By Water and just Death!

Given the amount of money in the area it's certainly not spent on the campsites.

Ron


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have to agree, almost all the Spanish camp sites I have seen are not what I would like. We are currently in Spain and have stayed on a few when we could´nt find anywhere else. Without exception those we stayed on were cramped beyond belief, especially for a big van. Generally though the facilities are OK. Prices can be astronomical, we paid around 30 euro for a night at Kiko Park. 

On the bright side Spain is lovely, the people are nice, the weather is great and wild camping is plentiful. I agree that inland is better than the coast. 

I would like to know though where the continentals get off criticising british food, I have not been much impressed anywhere, Alan


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
When we were tuggers we used to stop in spanish sites and to be honest it was a nightmare, we were parked so close together you could not open your windows, we even seen spanish pegging their awning down by going into someone else awning to do the pegging. The site had a fire one year used choppers to put the fire out, have they learned a lesson NO, the rate was then 45 euro per night peak time that is why they cram them in.

Ron


----------



## pgjohnso (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree about the sites in Spain which are overpriced and the quality is generally below average. We spent a month down the Portugese coast (Orbitur sites open all year round) and were paying an average of 13.50 euro per night for MH (Feb and March) 2 adults and EHU inc WI-FI. In Spain it was between 20 and 25 Euro (No WI-FI) with below average facilities.

We will definately go back to Portugal and avoid Spain (apart from filling the tank with Diesel (best buy at Le Clerc in Salamanca at 77.7 euro/litre).

Recommend "Morrisions" (allowed 3 hours in Car Park) on Gibraltar - 63.5 pence per litre and Smirnoff £5.95 per litre plus they do a nice Beef Topside Dinner in the restuarant.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Will be staying at Camping Rosaleda Spain May/June then heading inland for a few weeks. 

Could anyone recommend a good site Andalucia area


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Rosaleda is a good choice Patsy, a cut above the rest.

For inland Andalusia I can recommend 'Camping Granada' at Peligros just outside Granada (don't confuse with Camping 'Sierra Navada',Granada). A terraced site set in olive groves with wonderful views overlooking Granada, especially at night. Well managed and tidy. Only drawback is that the site road is quite steep, although we managed without problems in a 28' five ton van.

Ron


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

silversurfa said:


> These will be weekend sites , as families like to get away fin de semana from say Sevilla.(Seviyya) and they do like to be close.who is it that goes out in the midday sun? do you know how hot it gets in summer up on the plains 40-50c you'd want shade. If you just pass through Spain you are missing a lot, forget the costa's. stop and see the real Spain ,just a couple of kilo's from the coast will open your eyes, Its the same with portugal ,very few see the real Portugal . during 4 months of touring portugal last year never saw a fellow native except on The Algarve.


I couldnt agree more with you the countryside is so wonderful to camp in.
We found a site in the Del Monti Orange Groves near the Waterfalls and the Cactus Gardens at Callosa D'en sarria, we didnt stay there but have noted it for next trip.
Everything was a great experience and away from Benidorm where some campers never moved from but we travelled 1000 miles around and saw the Mountains and damed lakes, almond trees, snakes, and lizards so much of the little villages and their way of life.
Mavis


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ron Going to Rosaleda on your recommendation from a previous post. Can you give me an addres etc for Granada


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Me again Ron 

Forget my last .Found the address


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cheers Patsy. Let us know how it goes,either way.

Ron


----------

